# Tripett green tripe - opinions?



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have been wanting to feed Hunter some green tripe, but I haven't had luck finding any for a good price. Yesterday I decided to try some of that canned Tripett (Venison Green Tripe - Tripett). Is it close in terms of quality and benefits to raw green tripe? I am so iffy about feeding canned food since Hunter eats 100% raw, but I was hoping to get the benefits of the amino acids and enzymes. Anyone have knowledge of this product?

Any info is greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I use it for Rafi and he is raw fed. I just feed a couple of tbsps a day.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Axel gets about 1/3 can a day and is raw fed. He likes it, and no problems


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have had a hard time finding fresh/frozen, green trip for the past 6-7 months now so I have been resorting to buying the canned tripe at Global Pets. I give them both about 1-2 cans per week (a table spoon or so in their meals).


----------



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

I started added Tripett New Zealand Green tripe to Ava's kibble a few months ago - about a third of a can per meal. At first it really help her finish her meals, then it faded. I cut back to a tablespoon when I switched her to raw. After three weeks, she started eating around and leaving the tripe. How's that for a picky eater. Never seen a dog turn their nose up at something that smells so bad. At $2.50 a can I am not complaining. 

Looking for a local fresh frozen source now. No change in the poops or coat since I stopped giving it to her. I am still giving probiotics. From what I've read and pieced together, anything but high quality fresh stuff isn't worth the money. For me it was worth it at first just to get her to each consistently. Not a problem anymore on raw.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I thought canned lacked the proper enzymes and things that raw green tripe has because it is still a processed food? I'm sure it still contains some of it's vitamins and minerals but I didn't think the canned did much as far as digestion. It shouldn't hurt him though, raw fed or not. And I've heard it's not really any less stinky canned either so I'm sure it still drives dogs crazy. xD


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

@ Ava: I'm not sure where in Alabama you are located but there are a couple distributors for Blue Ridge Beef company located there.

Blue Ridge Beef: Raw Meat for Dogs - Cats

I'm not sure what the prices would be where you're located but here I get raw green tripe for $4.60 for 5lb chubs. And less per pound if you buy the 30lb bulk boxes but the place I buy from doesn't carry them and I don't need that much anyways to special order it or have one of the delivery guys bring it to me. (Even feeding it daily and a couple times a week as a full meal, my dogs are so little that 5lb last me a good while. Different story if I still had a large dog!)

Might be worth checking into if you wanted to continue using tripe but didn't want to pay the crazy price for the canned stuff!

I've never been disappointed in the Blue Ridge Beef company, I feed their other raw foods too since they're also very reasonable.


----------



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

Chance - Thanks for sending me to Blue Ridge. They have a local distributor that makes home deliveries and carries tons of other good stuff. I never would have found them. Their prices are a little higher than what you're paying, but still very good and I think I can get them down with bulk.

I have a buddy with a rottie and neighbors with various other dogs that have been amazed with how good Ava looks after just a month on raw and are very interested in transitioning over. It amazing how much Ava has bulked up with only adding a little more than a pound of weight.

THanks again!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Nothing is going to be as good as the fresh green tripe, but if you can't get that (trying to find a supplier for Wild Wolf and myself at the moment) then the canned will work for now.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Benny and Jake get a half can Tripett about 4 times a week mixed with Taste of the Wild a one meal and the other meal is raw. They are both doing great.


----------



## Truitt'sGSD (Jun 20, 2015)

*Tripett green tripe because fresh tripe is not available here in Germany.*

Hello,
I just brought home my black working line GSD pup(Ero). He is 8 weeks old. I am starting him on a raw food diet but unfortunately I cannot locate any fresh green tripe. I have looked everywhere. I have also emailed multiple online websites but none of them will deliver here to my APO address (I am in the US Army).

Does anyone have any suggestions on where I can locate or order fresh green tripe, and if not is Tripett green tripe bad for dogs. I am trying to stay as far away from commercial foods as possible but I definitely want Ero to have tripe in his diet. Any suggestion?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The next best thing to fresh raw is GreenTripe.Com Main Index. Also look for home slaughter companies. Some may be willing to bring the tripe back with them. I pay $10.00 per beef tripe and get about 20 meals out of it. Make sure it will not be rinsed as you will miss some of the great stuff. You need the dirty tripe, leftover content from shaking it out is awesome nutrition.
Personally I cannot think how canned is that nutricious vs the raw.


----------

